# أبحث عن تركيبة منظف و معطر الارضيات



## حلويس (22 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أبحث عن تركيبة معطر الأرضيات لو تكرمتم
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abue tycer (24 أكتوبر 2011)

floor cleaner
soduim metasilicate = 59.2 %
tri soduim phosphate = 10.5 
tetra sodium pyrophosphate = 27.9
sodiumalkyl aryl sulfonate= 2.4
---------
total 100%
مع اجمل تحياتي


----------



## حلويس (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن أين هي المادة العطرية؟
و ما نسبتها؟
سمعت أن نسبة العطر في معطر الأرضيات عالية جدا؟ هل هذا صحيح؟


----------



## yasameh (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الرجاء كتابة المكونات باسماء السوق الاسماء التى تباع بها فى المحلات وطريقة التصنيع


----------



## حلويس (10 نوفمبر 2011)

التركيبة هذه عبارة عن مسحوق
ما اريده هو السائل
و شكرا


----------



## حلويس (14 نوفمبر 2011)

هل هذه تركيبة مسحوق أم سائل؟
و شكرا


----------



## mohammadelrayees (24 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=152224
هنا تجد التركيبة وممكن استبدال زيت الصنوبر باي زيت عطري وبنفس نسبة المئوية وكذلك التكسابون يمكن استبدالة بالسيماسول اذا اردت تقليل الرغوة اي منتج رغوتة قيلاة وتكون نسبتة من 7 الى 10 %


----------



## حلويس (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي
هل المنتج هذا عبارة عن سائل مثل الماء أم به ثقل؟
و شكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله


----------



## احمد ربيع (24 يناير 2015)

هل يوجد منظف ارضيات مثل كلوركس وجنرال


----------

